# Check out this flounder



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Early morning bite. On psycho chicken red and flounder king jr. Outgoing tide, yet water remains high. Feels like fall in the morning















www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Guess you could say psycho chicken catches psycho flounder.

www.chickenboylures.com


----------

